# Good location for Shark surf fishing on Pensacola Beach?



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I'm a new member to the forum but a long-time shark fisherman. My son and I want to travel down to Pensacola with our new kayak and surf fish for large shark (catch and release) but are unfamiliar with the area and have a few questions: 

1) Any recommendations on good locations to get away from the swimming crowd since we want to fish day and night? 

2) How far out will we need to drop our bait to have a shot at larger sharks and what are we facing in terms of sandbars? (We've only fished from piers in the past.)

3) Are there locations on Pensacola beach where shark fishing is illegal (not including piers.)

4) Is it very far from public parking to good fishing spots on the beach?

5) Any other things with which we should be concerned or of which we should be aware? (Understand we need a fishing license and we have all of the gear, rod holders, etc...)

All suggestions welcome. Thanks in advance good friends!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

portifino is always mentioned on here. also fort Pickens always seems to produce sharks. the only complaint I've heard is once in a while big Redfish will eat your sharkbait..... not a bad problem to have in my book


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Much appreciated! And yes, I'll take the redfish problem anytime!


----------



## keith122852 (May 12, 2013)

FHD said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm a new member to the forum but a long-time shark fisherman. My son and I want to travel down to Pensacola with our new kayak and surf fish for large shark (catch and release) but are unfamiliar with the area and have a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the infomation Keith!


----------

